# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αίολος [Aeolos]

## xara

Το ολοκαίνουργιο καμάρι της γραμμής Ωρωπός-Ερέτρια, ονομάζεται ΑΙΟΛΟΣ, είναι αμφίδρομο, ταχύτατο και σήμερα που ταξίδεψα μαζί του, ήταν μόνο 2 ημερών και μύριζε "καινουργίλα". Κατασκευάστηκε στη Σαλαμίνα, στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη. Δυστυχώς, δεν συγκράτησα τί μηχανές φοράει. Διανύει την απόσταση σε 16', λύσε-δέσε.
Του εύχομαι (όπως όλοι φαντάζομαι), όπως ευχήθηκα και στο πλήρωμά του, καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες.

----------


## mastrovasilis

σημερινές φωτό απο το λιμάνι του ωρωπού την ώρα που καταφθάνει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ αφιερωμένες στους απανταχού καραβολάτρες αυτού του είδους. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10643

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10644

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10645

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε mastrovasilli, οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι εξεραιτικές, να σαι καλά που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας, ευχαριστούμε

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σ΄ευχαριστω για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε eliasaslan.  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Αιολος εν πλω...γερνει λιγο προς τα αριστερα η φωτο αλλα δεν βοηθουσε το vibration του πρωτοπορου..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17377

----------


## Thanasis89

Και μια του Αίολου την ίδια ώρα με τις άλλες...  :Wink: 

DSC00703.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Αφιερωμένη στο Leo που συνιθίζει να ταξιδεύει με αυτό όποτε έρχεται από τα μέρη μας.
Στον dimitri που μας επισκέπτεται που και που και σε όλο το nautilia.
Mastrovasilis000.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Εδω το Αιολος τραβηγμενο πανω απο τον Αρη ΙΙ στις 23-8-2008.Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι απο κινητο.      Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24439

----------


## JIMMARG75

Βρήκα μερικές φώτο από το 2007 όταν το πλοίο ήταν νέο στη γραμμή!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δημήτρη θα μαλώσουμε...  :Razz:  Ήρθες το καλοκαίρι στον Αίολο και δεν ήλθες στο μπαρ να σε κεράσω ένα καφέ ; Ντροπή !  :Very Happy:  

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ! Καθαρότατες !

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Δημήτρη θα μαλώσουμε...  Ήρθες το καλοκαίρι στον Αίολο και δεν ήλθες στο μπαρ να σε κεράσω ένα καφέ ; Ντροπή !  
> 
> Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ! Καθαρότατες !


Που είναι ακριβώς? Την επόμενη που θα έρθω να ξέρω!

----------


## Thanasis89

Στο σαλόνι του πλοίου βρίσκεται το μπαρ !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θάνο εγώ πάντως που μπήκα το καλοκαίρι στον Αίολο ψώνισα από το μπάρ για την ακρίβεια ο πατέρας μου!Αν κάνω λάθος ο Αίολος στο σαλόνι του έχει και ποδοσφαιράκι σωστά?*

----------


## Thanasis89

> *Θάνο εγώ πάντως που μπήκα το καλοκαίρι στον Αίολο ψώνισα από το μπάρ για την ακρίβεια ο πατέρας μου!Αν κάνω λάθος ο Αίολος στο σαλόνι του έχει και ποδοσφαιράκι σωστά?*


Όλα τα ξέρεις Γιάννη !  :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Στο σαλόνι του πλοίου βρίσκεται το μπαρ !


Μα πήρα καφέ από το μπάρ.Ηταν μαζί μου και ο Φανούρης,απλώς τότε δεν ήμουν στο FOROUM και δεν σε ήξερα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Από ένα ποτήρι που βρήκα πεταμένο κάπου στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Σε λίγο θα δούμε και διαφημίσεις του πλοίου σε ... χαρτοπετσέτες!!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Στον Leo, Nissos Mykonos και στον Δημήτρη από την όμορφη Αιδηψό... 
> 
> Αίολος... Ένα καλαίσθητο αμφίπλωρο...


*Θανάση σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Αίολος μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ...
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε εξαιρετικά σε σένα!!
*P6311901.JPG

*
*

----------


## Thanasis89

Σκίζει η φωτογαφία ! Μπράβο Γιάννη ! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## cataman

Είναι αυτό που λένε αν δεν το δώ με τα μάτια μου δέν το πιστεύω!!
Αυτοκίνητα βγαίνουν από τα έγκατα του Αίολος!!!!
DSC00338a.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Αν είναι χθεσινή... Πέρασα απέναντι σου για μόλις μερικά μέτρα...  :Wink:

----------


## cataman

> Αν είναι χθεσινή... Πέρασα απέναντι σου για μόλις μερικά μέτρα...


Ναι θανάση, Κυριακή απόγευμα πήγα Ωρωπό για σουλατσάδα, καφέ και φωτογράφηση για το Nautilia.gr 
Σε αυτό το post έμαθα ότι εδώ εργάζεσαι. Από εδώ και πέρα όταν βλέπεις κάποιον να βγάζει φωτογραφίες τα καράβια να ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι είναι του Nautilia.gr
Σου αφιερώνω αυτήν και την προηγούμενη!!!
DSC00337a.JPG
Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα πούμε εν πλώ για Σίφνο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Να 'σαι καλά ! Τα λέμε στο πλοίο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Ναι θανάση, Κυριακή απόγευμα πήγα Ωρωπό για σουλατσάδα, καφέ και φωτογράφηση για το Nautilia.gr 
> Σε αυτό το post έμαθα ότι εδώ εργάζεσαι. Από εδώ και πέρα όταν βλέπεις κάποιον να βγάζει φωτογραφίες τα καράβια να ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι είναι του Nautilia.gr
> Σου αφιερώνω αυτήν και την προηγούμενη!!!
> DSC00337a.JPG
> Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα πούμε εν πλώ για Σίφνο.


 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΩΡΩΠΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ!
ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω και αρκετα χρονια ναυπηγουνται ανοιχτου τυπου με καταμπαρο γκαραζ,μαλιστα πριν τη ελευση των αμφιδρομων.Στη σαλαμινα τα περισσοτερα απο τα τελευταια συμβατικα ανοιχτου τυπου ειχαν.Αλλα δεν το χρησημοποιουσαν ισως λογω της μικρης διαρκειας του ταξιδιου

----------


## cataman

> Εδω και αρκετα χρονια ναυπηγουνται ανοιχτου τυπου με καταμπαρο γκαραζ,μαλιστα πριν τη ελευση των αμφιδρομων.Στη σαλαμινα τα περισσοτερα απο τα τελευταια συμβατικα ανοιχτου τυπου ειχαν.Αλλα δεν το χρησημοποιουσαν ισως λογω της μικρης διαρκειας του ταξιδιου


Ευχαριστώ Ben Bruce για την διευκρήνιση.

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του Αίολος το σούροπο!!

----------


## noulos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχει και στον Πρωτοπόρο ΙΙΙ.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Και για το τέλος άφησα τον Αίολο... Για τον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos) !


*Θανάση υπέροχη φωτογραφία !!!Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Ανταποδίδω με μία φωτογραφία του Αίολου μόλις που έχει αναχωρήσει από το λιμάνι του Ωρωπού φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ στις 13/8/2009...
*P8136804.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη !

----------


## Thanasis89

Αίολος από τον Ωρωπό για Ερέτρια. Στους Nissos Mykonos, noulos, Δημήτρη (jimmarg75) και Ben Bruce... 

DSC03468.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Αίολος από τον Ωρωπό για Ερέτρια. Στους Nissos Mykonos, noulos, Δημήτρη (jimmarg75) και Ben Bruce... 
> 
> DSC03468.jpg


 Πολύ καλή φώτο!

----------


## noulos

> Αίολος από τον Ωρωπό για Ερέτρια. Στους Nissos Mykonos, noulos, Δημήτρη (jimmarg75) και Ben Bruce... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67627


Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## lissos

To "AΙΟΛΟΣ" είναι το πιο προσεγμένο σκαρί που έχω ταξιδέψει.
Πεντακάθαρο και το ολιγομελές πλήρωμά του ευγενέστατο.

Μέσα δε... είναι ένα μικρό "παλάτι".

----------


## lissos

Συγνώμη που κάνω κατάχρηση των post,
αλλά η παρακάτω φώτο
είναι τόσο *CULT* που παίζει μπάλα μόνη της.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ότι καλύτερο και πιο cult έχω postάρει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nearchos

απο καθαριοτητα στις τουαλετες ομως, αστα να πανε.
αν θυμηθουνε κανουν και κανενα καθαρισμα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία φωτογραφία του Αίολος εν πλω, αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Θανάση(Thanasis89)..!*
P8136821.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην Ερέτρια ! Μια σχετικά παλιά φωτογραφία την οποία και ξέθαψα... 

DSC00674.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Θανο η φωτο ειναι υπεροχη!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μπάμπη ! Να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαρισμένες σε Ben Bruce, Corfu, Nissos Mykonos, noulos, jimmarg75, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 01 29-01-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 02 29-01-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 03 29-01-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 04 29-01-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 05 29-01-2010.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Χαρισμένες σε Ben Bruce, Corfu, Nissos Mykonos, noulos, jimmarg75, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@


Μπράβο Παντελή με τις ωραίες φώτο!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή ! Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## CORFU

για ρε Παντελη με τηs φωτο σου :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Αίολος εν πλω λίγο έξω από την Ερέτρια.. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Θανάση(Thanasis89),Παντελή,Βαγγέλη(Corfu),Τάσο και στον Δημήτρη(JIMMARG75).* 
P7072519.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Όταν λέμε ποιότητα στην φωτογραφία εννοούμε Γιάννης ! Μπράβο, Γιάννη ! Πολύ όμορφη !

----------


## JIMMARG75

> *Το Αίολος εν πλω λίγο έξω από την Ερέτρια.. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Θανάση(Thanasis89),Παντελή,Βαγγέλη(Corfu),Τάσο και στον Δημήτρη(JIMMARG75).* 
> P7072519.JPG


 Πάρα πολύ καλή!

----------


## CORFU

θα συμφωνησω και εγω αλλα θελουμε και αλλεs φωτο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον Θανάση τον Δημήτρη και τον Βαγγέλη...
7-7-2009..Λίγο έξω από την Ερέτρια.
*P7072522.JPG
*και 13-8-2009..Λίγο έξω από τον Ωρωπό.*
P8136809.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Η παραγγελιά του Βαγγέλη ! Τον Ευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία του και του την αφιερώνω !

DSC02126.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Η παραγγελιά του Βαγγέλη ! Τον Ευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία του και του την αφιερώνω !
> 
> DSC02126.jpg


 Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά,κέφια βλέπω απόψε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Nissos Mykonos Απίθανη φωτό. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JIMMARG75

Πέρασα και εγώ από την Ερέτρια!

----------


## Thanasis89

Κανονιές από τον Δημήτρη ! Διάλεξες και ωραίο σημείο...  :Wink: 
Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Κανονιές από τον Δημήτρη ! Διάλεξες και ωραίο σημείο... 
> Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !


Όντως εκείνο το σημείο είναι πολύ ωραίο.Ειδικά το καλοκαίρι θα είναι όνειρο!

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματική ανάσα η σημερινή βόλτα... Αίολος ! Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους !

DSC04091.jpg

----------


## laz94

Καλά Θανάση σήμερα δεν παίζεσαι!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Εξαιρετική!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ένα ζεστό καλοκαίρι του Ιουλίου ο Αίολος μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας..*
*Για τον Θανάση(Thanasis89) και τον Λάζαρο(Laz94).*
P7072524.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Θανάση ωραία φωτο. Πάση δυνάμει

----------


## laz94

> *Ένα ζεστό καλοκαίρι του Ιουλίου ο Αίολος μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας..*
> *Για τον Θανάση(Thanasis89) και τον Λάζαρο(Laz94).*
> P7072524.JPG


Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Δεν θα κάνω σχόλια για την φωτογραφία γιατί τα λέει όλα από μόνη της... :Wink:  

Υ.Γ.: πάντως σήμερα τα πλοία της γραμμής έχουν την τιμιτική τους. :Wink:

----------


## Highspeed 3

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.

----------


## john85

Το Αιολος το καλοκαιρι θα ανεβει στην Αιδηψο?

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλλον όχι ! Βέβαια τα πράγματα είναι πολύ ρευστά. Παρ' όλα αυτά φαίνεται πως ο Αίολος ΙΙ θα κληθεί να αναλάβει την γραμμή της Αιδηψού.

----------


## Thanasis89

Αίολος από διαφορετική γωνία λήψης, από την βάρκα μας... Για όλους τους φίλους !

DSC03465.jpg

----------


## john85

Αντε το καλοκαίρι να δίνει ρεσιταλ στην Αιδηψό.

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον Καπτα Βασίλη, στον Παντελή, στον Βαγγέλη, στον john85...

DSC04096.jpg

Θα περάσει και αυτό το καλακαίρι και μετά Αιδηψό να συνεχίσει το έργο του !

----------


## john85

Δηλαδή το Αίολος 2 δεν θα είναι έτοιμο μέχρι το καλοκαίρι όπως φαίνεται?

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα είναι φίλε μου ! Αλλά οι αποφάσεις του ΣΑΣ θα ισχύσουν μετά την 1-11-10. Προβλέπεται το πλοίο να είναι έτοιμο τέλη Ιουνίου με μέσα Ιουλίου, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό και μέσα από τα δικά μου μάτια !

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές. Χαρισμένη στο Thanasis89 
ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 302.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο φιλε Παντελη και Θαναση για τηs φωτο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,CORFU και Pantelis2009...*
P8136806.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλεια Γιάννη ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχη Nissos Mykonos

----------


## Thanasis89

Παρόμοια με του ¶ννα-Μαρία... Δικιά σας αλλά και στον Vinman και Trakman με τους οποίους έμπλεξα άσχημα...  :Wink:  Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά !

DSC06457.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Παρόμοια με του ¶ννα-Μαρία... Δικιά σας αλλά και στον Vinman και Trakman με τους οποίους έμπλεξα άσχημα...  Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά !
> 
> DSC06457.JPG


Εξαιρετική Θάνο... :Wink: 
Όσο για το μπλέξιμο...τα 'θελες και τα 'παθες... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αυτό στον Θανάση για να τον βοηθήσω να ξεμπλέξει από τα κακώς κέιμενα  :Razz: .

----------


## vinman

*Ο ένας απο ''τα κακώς κείμενα'' σου αφιερώνει την παρακάτω όπως επίσης και στον Leo...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84855

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Στην Ερέτρια το καλοκαίρι του 2009....Για τον Θάνο(Thanasis89) τον Μανώλη(Vinman) και την Φανούλα!*
P8116329.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Αίολος εν πλω... Στους Μάνο, Φανή, Γιάννη, Βαγγέλη (corfu), Δημήτρη (jimarg75) και Παντελή !

DSC06454.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας για τις εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες σας και ανταποδίδω..*
*Επίσης αφιερωμένη στον Παντελή και την φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85366

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι vinman &Thanasis89. Υπέροχες φωτο.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,Thanasis89,Nissos Mykonos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85686

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω!!Επίσης αφιερωμένη στους Thanasis89 και Pantelis2009!*
P8136807.JPG

----------


## fantasia

Δεν έχει κίνηση αλλά για όλους έχει ο Θεός......

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι vinman & Nissos Mykonos.:roll:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλεια αίσθηση... 

DSC06946.jpg

Στους φίλους Leo, Μάνο (vinman), Γιάννη  (Nissos Mykonos), Μάρκο (appia_1978), Τάσο, Βαγγέλη (Corfu), Δημήτρη (jimmarg),  Γιάννη (john85) και Παντελή...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όντως Θάνο! Είναι τέλεια αίσθηση να βρίσκεσαι εκεί πάνω! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη Thanasis89. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## CORFU

ομορφη γιρλαντα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον φίλο Pantelis2009..! 
Παντελή Χρόνια Πολλά! Να τα εκατοστήσεις και ότι επιθυμείς!*
P8116162.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nissos Mykonos για τις ευχές σου. :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χθες φτάνοντας στην Ερέτρια... Για τους φίλους Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Pantelis2009, noulos και john85..*
P7114107.JPG

----------


## john85

Πιστεύω θα μεγαλουργίσει στην Αιδηψό?

----------


## noulos

> *Χθες φτάνοντας στην Ερέτρια... Για τους φίλους Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Pantelis2009, noulos και john85..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97417


Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτό τραβηγμένη πάνω από τον Αίολο, πλησιάζοντας στην Ερέτρια.
(οι παρατηρητικοί θα δουν και την Αννα-Μαρία να βρίσκεται ήδη εκεί)

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι Nissos Mykonos, noulos & Thanasis89 και ανταποδίδω με κάτι όχι πολύ γνωστό στο ευρύ κοινό. Το Υπόγειο γκαράζ λίγο μετά την καθέλκυση του Αίολος φρεσκοβαμένο και η σκάλα που σε οδηγή σε αυτό. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 288.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 289.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Ευχαριστώ φίλοι Nissos Mykonos, noulos & Thanasis89 και ανταποδίδω με κάτι όχι πολύ γνωστό στο ευρύ κοινό. Το Υπόγειο γκαράζ λίγο μετά την καθέλκυση του Αίολος φρεσκοβαμένο και η σκάλα που σε οδηγή σε αυτό. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. 
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 288.jpg
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 289.jpg


Δεν περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο Παντελή!!! Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Η ανταπόδοση που λέγαμε... Αίολος στην κλασσική του ! 

DSC02117.jpg

Στους τρελαμένους Τάσο, Γιάννη (noulos), Παντελή, Δημήτρη (jimmarg75), Μάρκο, Παναγιώτη και Γιάννη (john85)

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εγραψες Θαναση!!! :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλα....θα ερθει και για μενα η στιγμη να ανταποδωσω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι μόνο έγραψε, πέρασε και την τάξη!!!!! :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ Θανάση και ανταποδίδω με μία λίγες μέρες πριν πέσει στο νερό. Φωτο 06/06/2007 χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, noulos, JIMMARG75, panagiotis78, Nissos Mykonos, CORFU & Appia_1978.:mrgreen: 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 257.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα πω κάτι που έχω ξαναπεί Παντελή ! Έχεις τρελό αρχείο... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Wink:

----------


## noulos

¶λλος ένας... λαγός από τον σκληρό δίσκο του Παντελή!!! :smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Lakis72 και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους... Το GPS του πλοίου... Ετοιμαστείτε για μεγάλες στιγμές !  :Very Happy: 

26072010015.jpg

Πορεία Ερέτρια > Ωρωπός...

----------


## pantelis2009

Θανάση πότε η καθέλκυση του ΙΙ? :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες θέλουν να βρέχεται για πρώτη φορά το Σάββατο.  
Μία μέρα πριν θα έχετε και επίσημη ενημέρωση.  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ντε να δούμε που θα πάμε!!!! Υπάρχει περίπτωση το Σ/Κ να πέσει και το Αποστόλης Μ. Μας βλέπω να μοιραζόμαστε. Εσύ στο Αίολος και γω στο Αποστόλης Μ για να πιάσουμε όλο το φάσμα των καθελκύσεων!!!! :Wink:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  και να μην μείνει κανένας παραπονούμενος. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Λες να πέσουν μαζί ; Για να δούμε...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω περιμένω τηλ. Πέμπτη-Παρασκευή, αν και θα πάω απο κεί να δω :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τον φίλο Pantelis2009 που σήμερα έχει την ονομαστική του εορτή!
Πολύχρονος και ότι επιθυμείς!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99763

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαταπληκτική φωτο φίλε vinman. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και για τις ευχές σου. Υγεία σε όλους σας. :Razz:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Lakis72 και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους... Το GPS του πλοίου... Ετοιμαστείτε για μεγάλες στιγμές ! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99742
> 
> Πορεία Ερέτρια > Ωρωπός...


Και δεν ήταν και στο φούλ.Ε ρε γλέντια!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Και δεν ήταν και στο φούλ.Ε ρε γλέντια!!!!



Δημήτρη και για τους άπιστους Θωμάδες, τους προκαλώ να δείξουν την φωτογραφία σε έναν καπετάνιο που ξέρει να διαβάζει GPS, για να δει αν είναι όντως το GPS του πλοίου (για διευκόληνσή σας μπορείτε να δείτε την πορεία - 184).  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εν πλω προς τον Ωρωπό.. Για τους φίλους Thanasis89, pantelis2009 και σε όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου..!*
P7113097.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nissos Mykonos. Κοίτα και το Αποστόλος Μ λέει για όλους τους φίλους. Αύριο θα έχεις ειδική αφιέρωση :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ηλιόλουστο κροσάρισμα... 

DSC07665.jpg

Στον Μαστροκώστα... Διάλειμμα !  :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε και μια φοτο του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ απο εχθες που πηγα Ερετρια !!!

----------


## john85

Ανέβηκε Αιδηψό το πλοίο?

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην Ερέτρια είναι ακόμα Γιάννη...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο Αίολος σε ένα πήγαινε-έλα στις 02/11/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, costaser, Nissos Mykonos, ΓιαννηςΤ, noulos. IONIAN STAR, panagiotis78, laz94, Tasos@@@, joyrider, JIMMARG75, vinman, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου:wink::grin:.


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 01 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 02 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος με την πρωινή υγρασία αναχωρεί για Ωρωπό στις 02/11/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 03 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 04 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 05 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αίολος...02/11/2010. Παίζοντας με τον ήλιο και την υγρασία. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 06 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 07 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 08 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ερχεται ξεφορτώνει, φορτώνει και φεύγει.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, costaser, Nissos Mykonos, ΓιαννηςΤ, noulos. IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78, laz94, Tasos@@@, joyrider, JIMMARG75, vinman, john85, GameManiacGR, xara και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 319 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 320 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 321 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 322 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Να σαι καλα Παντελη,οριστε μια φοτο του πλοιου για σενα..!!  :Very Happy: 
IMG_2248.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφίζοντας το υπέροχο Αίολος απο το πρωΐ....έως το βράδυ. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 323 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 324 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 325 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 326 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 327 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ωραιες φοτο,σε ευχαριστω πολυ..!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## xara

Ιδού το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ (εις Ερέτριαν) ερχεται εν τω μέσω της νυκτός... :lol:



(Αποτυχημένη φωτο, αλλά δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα για άλλη...):roll:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αίολος... 

DSC0409722.jpg

¶λλη δύναμη...

----------


## costaser

> Αίολος... 
> 
> DSC0409722.jpg
> 
> ¶λλη δύναμη...


*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία.
Αυτή για 'σένα.*
P021110_15.44.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους Thanasis89 & costaser. Η φωτο χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 328 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

ο Αίολος αναχωρεί.
Για τους: Pantelis2009, thanasis89, tasos@@@.
P071210_16.45.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, xara, IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 329 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τον Αίολο τον πρόλαβα στο τσακ πριν μπει στην βάρδυα, να λιάζεται στον λιμενοβραχίωνα.....

DSCN7919aiolos.jpg

----------


## costaser

_Αίολος στην Ερέτρια.
Για όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων._
DSC09557.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αίολος ....στη ανατολή στις 03/11/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, costaser, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, xara, IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου:wink:.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 330 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

Παντελή το πλοίο σου έρχεται αύριο για επιθεώρηση.Να το προσέξεις,γιατί στις 19 ανεβαίνει Αιδηψό για δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως ξέρεις φίλε JIMMARG75 πάντα τα προσέχω και όταν επιστρέφουν στη βάση τους είναι καλοσυντηρημένα, φρεσκοβαμμένα και με όλα τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά που αποδεικνύουν ότι είναι αξιόπλοα. Μην το πάρετε στραβά και μου πείτε...... γιατί πρίν δεν ήταν. Ήταν αλλά τώρα έχουν και τη .....βούλα, το πιστοποιητικό δηλαδή. :Wink: 
2 φωτο απο τον Ιούνιο 2007 μία μέρα πρίν την καθέλκυση (η οποία έγινε καθημερηνή και δεν την έχω :Sad: ). 
Χαρισμένες σε σένα, όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 
Υ.Γ. Ξέρουμε σε ποιό ναυπηγείο θα πάει;;;;;



ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 257.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 258.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και φυσικά ήλθε εκεί που κατασκευάστηκε δηλ. στου Παναγιωτάκη. Το πρωΐ που πήγα ετοιμάζαν τα βάζα και τις παστέκες για να το βγάλουν. Φωτο λοιπόν απο τις ετοιμασίες και αύριο θα το δείτε στους δεξαμενισμούς.
Χαρισμένες σε JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, costaser, Leo, sylver23, Tasos@@@, xara, IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου:wink:.


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 336 09-02-2011.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 337.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 338.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 339.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 340.jpg

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή. Αναμένουμε με αγωνία.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δημήηητρη... Σου 'ρχεται ! ;-)

Και έχουμε και ένα βίντεο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ;  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Θανάση. Ας δούμε λοιπόν την *καθέλκυση του* *Αίολος* που έγινε στις 16/02. 
Χαρισμένη σε JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, costaser, Leo, sylver23, Tasos@@@, CORFU, xara, IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78, laz94, Appia_1978, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, john85,  GameManiacGR,  chiotis, paragadi, JOINER, ithakos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## john85

Καλά Παντελή έχω μερακλώσει με τις κομματάρες που έβαλες στο video είσαι υπέροχος.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην Αιδηψό,σήμερα το μεσημέρι!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος φρεσκοβαμένο, ο καταπέλτης σχεδόν έτοιμος, το πλοίο πλένετε και το πανέμορφο σαλόνι του. :Wink: 
Εγώ σας ανέβασα φωτο, video απο την καθέλκυση και συ Δημήτρη μας λές απλά ............. 
*"Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην Αιδηψό,σήμερα το μεσημέρι!"*
Καμιά φωτο απο την ωραία Αιδηψό....δεν παίζει :Very Happy: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:



ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 356.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 357.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 358.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 360.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 361.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

Παντελή είχα ένα δυσάρεστο γεγονός στην οικογένεια,οπότε....... :Sad: !

----------


## JIMMARG75

IMGP6326.JPGIMGP6333.JPGΚαι για το φίλο Παντελή που παραπονιέται,αλλά και για το Θανάση......IMGP6330.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου ρε Μήτσο με τα ωραία σου... ! Να 'σαι καλά ρε φίλε... Εύχομαι να το χαρείτε το ίδιο ! Καλές δουλειές...  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## john85

Καλές δουλείες στην καινούργια του γραμμή πιστεύω θα τα πάει τέλεια και καλές θάλασσες να έχει στον Βόρειο Ευβοικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Φίλε JIMMARG75 ευχαριστώ για τις ωραίες φωτο απο την εξίσου ωραία Αιδηψό και για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω. Το Video φαίνετε δεν σας άρεσε :Sad: . 
Ας δούμε τις μηχανές, γεννήτριες και ελικοπηδάλια απο το υπέροχο Αίολος, χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους που τελευταία έχουν χαθεί απο τα θέματα μας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .



ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 365.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 366.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 367.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 368.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 369.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

IMGP6365.JPGIMGP6360.JPGIMGP6349.JPGIMGP6350.JPGΓια όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.IMGP6354.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες και αμφιθεατρικές οι φωτο του φίλου Δημήτρη και των ευχαριστούμε.
Ας το δούμε δευτερόλεπτα μετά το μπανάκι του (για να σας έλθει ωραίο στη νέα του γραμμή), ακόμη μέσα στο σύννεφο καπνών που είχε σηκωθεί απο τα βάζα.
Χαρισμένη σε JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, john85, costaser, Leo, sylver23, Tasos@@@, CORFU, xara, IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78, laz94, Appia_1978, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, GameManiacGR, chiotis, paragadi, JOINER, ithakos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 376.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

IMGP6384.JPGIMGP6386.JPGIMGP6381.JPGIMGP6396.JPGΤο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ με....χιόνια.Θανάση,Παντελή,Τάσο κ.τ.λ.IMGP6391.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου ρε Μήτσε με τα ωραία σου... :-P

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Δημήτρη για τα ωραία σου. Πρέπει να το έχει ξανα δει στην Ερέτρια :Wink: 
Αίολος στις 16/02/2011. Χαρισμένη σε JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@ και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 377.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μια φώτο του πλοίου στην Αρκίτσα στις 10/4.IMGP6665.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Δημήτρη. :Wink:

----------


## nautis

φιλε δημητρη τι λεει το ωεο πλοιο στην γραμμη?

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μια χαρά,αλλά δυστυχώς κίνηση μηδέν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ετοιμάζετε για φευγιώ και αυτό. Περισότερα όταν μάθουμε κάτι παρα πάνω.

----------


## CORFU

δυστυχωs δεν κανει για τα μερη μου..............
καλο θα ηταν!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα πάει μακριά, μα πάρα πολύ μακριάαααααααααααααααα και αυτό και άλλο ένα.

----------


## Express Pigasos

"Για να φορτώνει καγκουρό" ... :ρ

----------


## JIMMARG75

aiolos.JPGAIOLOS..JPG Προς το παρόν φορτώνει ανθρώπους στην Αιδηψό...

----------


## FONIADAKIS

απο καιρο και κυματα παντως εχω παρατηρησει (και ως επιβατης) οτι δεν μασανε ιδιαιτερα...ενταξει λιγες αναταραξεις ειναι λογικες, αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες "πανε"...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το υπέροχο Αίολος όταν άρχισε να κατασκευάζετε τον Ιούλιο του 2006 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Οι ημερομηνίες φαίνονται στις φωτο. Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 03 10-07-2006.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 11 08-08-2006.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 16 04-09-2006.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

αυτα ειναι!!! ευχαριστουμε πολυ pantelis2009!!!

----------


## FONIADAKIS

αυτο τον καιρο το παρακολουθω ακομα στην αιδηψο. ξερει κανεις ποτε φευγει ???

----------


## FONIADAKIS

τι γινεται ρε παιδια με αυτο το πλοιο??

----------


## nautis

> τι γινεται ρε παιδια με αυτο το πλοιο??


 θα μαθετε γρηγορα

----------


## nautis

> θα μαθετε γρηγορα


εσυ φιλε μου δουλευεις στο αριστειδης

----------


## FONIADAKIS

δεν δουλευω...γνωστους εχω στην γραμμη...της αλλης εταιρειας...(αμαλθεια, οσιος κλπ)

----------


## FONIADAKIS

ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ξανα στο λιμανι της αιδηψου σημερα... μηπως ξερουμε γιατι?? στραβωσε η δουλεια με τους αυστραλους και ξαναξεκιναει στην αιδηψο??

----------


## Stefanos13

Μακάρι να έχει κίνηση η γραμμή και όχι μόνο να μη χρειαστεί να φύγει το Αίολος αλλά να δουλεύουν ασταμάτητα όλα τα πλοία στην γραμμή. Αλλά δυστυχώς και λόγω κρίσης και λόγω του ότι στην Αιδηψό όχι μόνο η κατάσταση παραμένει στάσιμη εδώ και δεκαετίες αλλά χειροτερεύει, με μηδαμινές και ανύπαρκτες υποδομές που ακόμα και αυτοί που έχουν σπίτια δε πηγαίνουν ούτε για καλοκαίρι, τότε πολύ φοβάμαι ότι με 2 πλοία θα μείνει η γραμμή και πολύ θα είναι. :Apologetic:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

φιλε stefanos13 οσον αφορα τα πλοια τα ιδια λεγαμε και πριν απο 1 χρονο που ηταν μονο το αμαλθεια με το αιδηψος στην γραμμη ή το αιολος...παρ'ολ'αυτα ξαναμαζευτηκαν σιγα σιγα... τωρα το κατα ποσο μπορει να κρατησει η γραμμη 4 + πλοια ειναι αλλη ιστορια...ας ελπισουμε τελικα το πλοιο αυτο να μεινει και να μην χρειαστει να απολυθουν ναυτικοι

----------


## Stefanos13

Συμφωνώ, αλλά χρόνο με τον χρόνο δυστυχώς έχουμε κατακόρυφη πτώση στον τουρισμό και στην κίνηση γενικότερα. Όταν έχουμε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες απολύσεις πανελλαδικά, αυτομάτως αυτό οδηγεί σε αλυσιδωτές επιπτώσεις. Για να διατηρηθούν τα πλοία στην γραμμή κάτι που όλοι ευχόμαστε, πρέπει να έχουμε οικονομική ανάκαμψη πρώτα και μετά προσπάθειες από την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση με έργα και πράξεις.

----------


## Stefanos13

Πάντως αυτή την ώρα βλέπω ότι για κάπου το έβαλε το Αίολος και αυτό δεν είναι ούτε Γλύφα, ούτε Αρκίτσα.... :Apologetic:

----------


## nautis

> ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ξανα στο λιμανι της αιδηψου σημερα... μηπως ξερουμε γιατι?? στραβωσε η δουλεια με τους αυστραλους και ξαναξεκιναει στην αιδηψο??


Σε λιγες μερες θα σας φυγουν οι αποριες

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατεβαίνει για Χαλκίδα. Λές να έλθει και αυτό Πέραμα ή Σαλαμίνα για να βγεί και να το δούν οι αγοραστές;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## nautis

Στου παναγιωτακη θα παει

----------


## pantelis2009

Γι' αυτό ετοίμαζαν τη σκάρα σήμερα, δίπλα στο Λευκίμμη. :Fat:

----------


## nautis

Απλα θα κατσει αρκετο καιρο εκει

----------


## nautis

Απλα θα κατσει αρκετο καιρο εκει

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι στου Παναγιωτάκη;;;; δεν φαίνετε στο AIS!!!!!
Τί εννοείς θα κάτσει αρκετό καιρό εκεί, πουλήθηκε και ο νέος πλοιοκτήτης θα φτιάξει .......κάτι;;;;;

----------


## JIMMARG75

_Και όπως θα παίρνω τις στροφές......που λέει_ AIOLOS1.JPGAIOLOS.JPG_και το γνωστό τραγούδι._

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αίολος που έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Δυστυχώς δεν ήταν εκεί ο πλοιοκτήτης για να μάθω κανένα νέο.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 385 10-02-2013.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ 386 10-02-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ έφυγε από τον παναγιωτάκη και πάει Αιδηψό,

----------


## Stefanos13

Πάντως δεν έκατσε ούτε 10 μέρες. 5 Φεβρουαρίου ξεκίνησε 15 θα είναι πίσω... :Fat:

----------


## aric

Νομίζω , το πλοίο δεν θα πάει στην Αιδηψό. Άλλωστε , αν πάει , θα μείνει ξεχασμένο σε ακινησία , περιμένοντας δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι ...! Αντίθετα , θα επιστρέψει στην γεννέτηρά του Ερέτρια , ώστε να ξεκουράσει το Άννα-Μαρία , θα αναλάβει άμεσα δρομολόγια και από το σαββατοκύριακο θα δουλεύει αυτό για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας του , μιας που έχει και μεγαλύτερη μεταφορική ικανότητα , ώστε να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες της γραμμής ...!

----------


## Stefanos13

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε aric για την πληροφορία! Πραγματικά θα ήταν τρελό το να γύριζε ξανά στην Αιδηψό και να καθόταν σε πλήρη ακινησία. Ελπίζω στην Ερέτρια να πάρουν φωτιά οι μηχανές από θέμα κίνησης!!!! :Fat:

----------


## Stefanos13

Σήμερα μετά από καιρό το _Αίολος_ εμφανίστηκε στο AIS και φαίνεται πως ξεκίνησε κανονικά τα δρομολόγια στην Ερέτρια. 
Ας το δούμε το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού... P8170429.jpg P8170432.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά με το θέμα της πώλησης του, τί έγινε;;;;;; Υπάρχει κανένα νέο;;;;

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Στεφανε δεν εμφανιστηκε σημερα, αλλα εδω και αρκετες μερες...Οσον αφορα το θεμα της πωλησής του, εχω την εντυπωση πως η δουλεια με τους Αυστραλους στραβωσε και θα μας μεινει καιρο ακομα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινό δρομολόγιο από το Πέραμα προς την Σαλαμίνα. Για τους φίλους _Stefanos13_ και _FONIADAKIS_.

15.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

> Σε σημερινό δρομολόγιο από το Πέραμα προς την Σαλαμίνα. Για τους φίλους _Stefanos13_ και _FONIADAKIS_.


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Espresso Venezia για την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία που μας χαρίζεις! Του πηγαίνει η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή... Σαν να είναι στα νερά του! :Fat:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> Σε σημερινό δρομολόγιο από το Πέραμα προς την Σαλαμίνα. Για τους φίλους _Stefanos13_ και _FONIADAKIS_.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144459


Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση και θα υπενθυμίσω (για 100000 φορά) οτι άν δεν είχαμε και εσας να μας δίνεται κανένα μαργαριτάρι που και πού θα είμασταν χαμένοι!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το προσεγμένο, όμορφο και στιβαρό αμφίπλωρο έχοντας ξεκινήσει για ένα δρομολόγιο του απο Παλούκια στο Πέραμα.
Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 391 14-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή! Και όντως ένα προσεγμένο πλοίο μέσα και έξω!

----------


## nautis

Σαλαμίνα - Πέραμα σε 4 λεπτά με ασθενοφόρο ρεκορρρρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο φίλε nautis για τα πλοία της γραμμής, όταν υπάρχει επείγον περιστατικό. Εχω δει να κοντεύει να γεμίσει το πλοίο και επειδή ξέρουν ότι έρχετε ασθενοφόρο να κρατούν την τελευταία θέση για να μπεί και τα Ι.Χ να τα στέλνουν στο επομενο.
Πάντως μπράβο στον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του, γιατί με αυτή τους την ευαισθησία, έσωσαν μία ζωή.

----------


## sg3

τα δρομολογια με ποια συχνοτητα γινονται??? (πρωι-βραδυ)

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ όταν έφτανε στο Πέραμα.


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 22-05-2013 01.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Που βρίσκεται το πλοίο οέο ??? Τελευταίο σήμα του στο AIS χθες το μεσημέρι, "ανηφορίζοντας" τον Ευβοικό στα ανοιχτά της Αγίας Μαρίνας. Και ρωτάω διότι, αν και όπως γνωρίζουμε πριν την έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του στη Σαλαμίνα βρισκόταν στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας, χθές που αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα εξέπεμπε ως προορισμό το "Αιδηψός - Αρκίτσα".

----------


## FONIADAKIS

μην ξαφνιάζεσε το destination στο ais δεν το έχουν αλλάξει από τότε που έφυγαν

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι έκανε μία βόλτα απο Αγ. Μαρίνα και μάλιστα έκανε και μερικά ........8άρια, τρελένοντας τον κόσμο που ήταν εκεί και τώρα είναι Ερέτρια. Καλή συνέχεια στη γραμμή του.
Ας το δούμε όταν έκανε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, φωτογραφημένο απο την Παναγία (καταραμένη ΔΕΗ) και να ευχαριστήσω το πλήρωμα του, γιατί δεν υποβίβασε την γραμμή.....σαν μερικους-μερικούς, αλλά στάθηκε με αξιοπρέπεια στην περίσταση αυτή.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 400 18-05-2013.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Με προορισμό τον Ωρωπό στις 20/07/2014
sk_0533.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> 1η Νοεμβρίου αύριο..... και το _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_  έφυγε κατά τις 22.00 απόψε από την Ερέτρια και "κατεβαίνει" τον Ευβοικό  με πιθανό(τερο) προορισμό βέβαια την Σαλαμίνα και την .....περιπόθητη  της γραμμή.


Μία από τα ίδια και για το _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ_. Λογικά πρέπει να ξεκίνησε μαζί με το _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_ (την ίδια ώρα), και αυτό με πορεία νότια, αν και ως προορισμό αναφέρει : "Αιδηψός - Αρκίτσα", αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είχαν εδώ και πολύ καιρό ξεχαστεί να τον .....αλλάξουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ στις 05-11-2014 σε ένα δρομολόγιο του προς Πέραμα. Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 410 05-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Την Δευτέρα 01/02/2015 θα βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστός ο Παντελής, Δευτέρα (2/2ου) νωρίς το πρωί βγήκε στου Παναγιωτάκη για συντήρηση το αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί το Αίολος τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, έγινε η καθέλκυση του και αμέσως μετά πήγε στα Παλούκια. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές όταν συνέχιζε τη συντήρηση του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 413 08-02-2015.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αυτό το πρόσεξε κανείς; Πάμε μια παρτίδα;  :Fat: 

DSCN5464.jpg

Υ.Γ: Σήμερα νωρίς το μεσημέρι επέστρεφα απ' τα Παλούκια με τον Αίολο και λόγω της ύπαρξης ασθενοφόρου έκανε την διαδρομή στο μισό χρόνο!

----------


## leo85

Το Αίολος έφυγε από τη Σαλαμίνα και πάει στην Αιδηψό. Τώρα είναι κοντά στον Κάλαμο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεωνίδα σε μπέρδεψε η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου που εκπέμπει "Αιδηψός - Αρκίτσα" (έχουν ξεχάσει να το αλλάξουν εδώ και ....χρόνια. Στην Ερέτρια κατέπλευσε το πλοίο (από ότι φαίνεται ξαναανοίγει η γραμμή), και λογικό ήταν αν αναλογιστούμε ότι στην γραμμή της Αιδηψού δουλεύει το ομόσταυλο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## leo85

Έχεις δίκαιο Γιώργο με μπέρδεψε το ΑΙΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η απάντηση μου ήλθε τηλεφωνικά εχθές το βράδυ. Το πλοίο θα έκανε ακινησία στη Σαλαμίνα για 1 μήνα και .....μάλλον θα έφευγε μετά για να ανοίξει την γραμμή. Οπότε έφυγε από Σαλαμίνα εχθές και το πλήρωμα θα είναι στο σπίτι του και το πλοίο θα είναι κράχτης για την επανεκκίνηση της γραμμής. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
Εδώ το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ στις 22-07-2007 στα πρώτα του δρομολόγια Ερέτρια-Ωρωπό ακόμη σημαιοστολισμένος από την καθέλκυση.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 301 22-07-2007.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει τίποτε δοκιμαστικά αυτή τη στιγμή .....ή ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπό.

----------


## basi

Από Ευβοικό σάιτ , είδα ότι ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια . Κάθε ώρα από Ερέτρια κάθε και μισή από Ωρωπό . Από τις 7 το πρωί μέχρι τις 7 το βράδυ και την Κυριακή στις 8 το βράδυ . Τιμές οι περσινές .

Να πω καλές δουλειές , αν και επιμένω ότι η γραμμή γιά να γίνει βιώσιμη θα πρέπει να γυρίσει σε λογικές Πρωτοπόρων , ανά 15-20 λεπτά και 15 λεπτά διαδρομή .

http://www.egnomi.gr/article.php?id=182&category_id=93

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε basi. Να πω και γω καλές δουλειές, αλλά αν δεν το υποστηρίξουν οι ντόπιες κοινωνίες ............η γραμμή θα λειτουργεί μόνο Καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε καιρός ήταν. Αν δεν ξεκίναγε τώρα, Κυριακή των Βαίων και Μεγαλοβδομάδα, πότε θα ξεκίναγε ??? Καλές δουλειές, ένα μόνο πλοίο απέμεινε στη γραμμή, αν δεν πηγαινοέρχεται γεμάτο (άντε, έστω και στα δύο τρίτα), την πατήσαμε την βάρκα.......

----------


## basi

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που είχαν λεχθεί πριν την διακοπή , μετά τον Μάιο θα μπεί και δεύτερο πλοίο , ώστε τα ΠΣΚ να δουλεύουν ανά μισή ώρα .

Την άποψη μου γιά την γραμμή την έχω πει και προφανώς , παρ' ότι είναι φτηνό το εισιτήριο , ακόμα και το 10άρικο γιά 2 άτομα , είναι 7 λίτρα βενζίνη , δηλαδή γιά 100 χλμ διαδρομή , ενώ το όφελος είναι λιγότερο από τα μισά γύρω στα 45 χλμ . Αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο το κόστος , όσο ότι πληρώνεις , αλλά πρέπει πάλι να περάσεις από την κακή διαδρομή Αμαρύνθου - Αλιβερίου -  Λεπούρων , που έχει κίνηση , ενώ γλυτώνεις μόνο τα 20 χλμ , από Χαλκίδα μέχρι Ερέτρια .

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Μιας και ο πολυαγαπημενος μας ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ξεκινησε δρομολογια εδω και πολλες μερες, παμε να το θυμηθουμε στις 6 Μαϊου του 2014 οταν και δουλευε στην γραμμη παρεα με ΑΡΗ ΙΙΙ και ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ(φωτος θα ανεβουν στα αναλογα θεματα)
DSC02811.jpgDSC02812.jpgDSC02815.jpg

Θα ηθελα να παραθεσω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια που ειχα βλεποντας καθημερινα το πλοιο απο Μ.Σαββατο μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωι, οτι η κινηση ηταν απελπιστικα μιωμενη(Δευτερα επιστροφων και δεν ξεπερνουσε τις 30αρες) το οποιο φυσικα μπορει να οφειλεται στο οτι πολυς κοσμος δεν γνωριζε την επανεναρξη των δρομολογιων στην γραμμη. 

Τέλος θα ηθελα να σας πω κατι πολυ περιεργο που παρατηρησα. Συγκεκριμενα το απόγευμα του Μ.Σαββατου και ενω επινα τον καφε μου σε παραλιακη καφετερια με αμεση θεα στο λιμανι ειδα προς εκπληξη μου το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ να πλησιαζει με αρκετα μεγαλη ταχυτητα τον ντοκο χωρις να κατεβαζει πορτα. "ΡΕ συ" λεω  απο μεσα μου "θα κοπανισουν".100-200 μετρα πριν φτασει λοιπον τον ντοκο ακουω τις guascor να βρυχονται και τον ΑΙΟΛΟ να εκτελει μια καταπληκτικη πιρουετα γυριζοντας την εκεινη την στιγμη πρυμνη του πλεον ως πλωρη και να "παταει" με αυτη στον ντοκο!!!!! Επισης μετα την αναχωρηση παρατηρησα οτι ο καταπελτης δεν εκλεισε τελειως και λιγα μετρα μετα τον ξανακατευασαν εν πλω για να τον κλεισουν. Εαν καποιος γνωριζει "τι πεχτηκε" παρακαλω να με φωτισει γτ ακομα το θυμαμαι και μενω εκπληκτος!!! Αυτα από μενα, καλο σας βραδυ

Εδω στον Ωρωπό Κυριακή του Πάσχα

11149481_1078503908832586_2359284506495328402_n.jpg

----------


## christoscorfu

Εχτές για πρώτη φορά πέρασα απο Ωρωπό προς Ερέτρια με το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ. 

Τα δρομολόγια απο Ερέτρια και Ωρωπό είναι κάθε μία ώρα.  Ακριβώς απο Ερέτρια, και καθε και μισή απο Ωρωπό. 2 επιβάτες και αμάξι δεκά ευρώ. 

Το πέρασμα κράτησε ακριβως 20' και πραγματικά το Αιολος ήταν πολύ όμορφο και περιποιημένο. Πέρασα στις 13.30 και το πλοίο ήταν κατα τα 3/4 γεμάτο.  

Στο λιμάνι τηε Ερέτριας ήταν δεμένο και το Στύρα Νταιμοντ,το οποίο να πώ την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω αν εκτελεί ή θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγια στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. (Θα ανεβάσω φώτο λίαν συντόμως).

----------


## basi

H τιμή είναι καλή , αλλά τα δρομολόγια αραιά . 

Εχω εκφράσει πολλές φορές την άποψη μου ότι η γραμμή δεν είναι βιώσιμη , γιατί δεν εξυπηρετεί κανένα πέραν ίσως όσων υπερηλίκων θέλουν να κόψουν την διαδρομή μέσω Χαλκίδος και πάνε πέρα από το Αλιβέρι .

Αντίθετα θα μπορούσε να μεγαλώσει η γραμμή του Αλμυροποτάμου και να φτηνήνει , γιατί και εκεί διαμαρτύρεται ο κόσμος για τις τιμές που έχουν .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πέρασα σήμερα από Ωρωπό για Ερέτρια, και βγάζοντας εισιτήριο έπιασα κουβέντα με άτομο (της εταιρείας) που βρίσκοταν εκεί. Μου είπε ότι η γραμμή δούλεψε απροσδόκητα πολύ καλά όλο το καλοκαίρι, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αρκετά πιθανόν (τονίζω το πιθανόν) να συνεχιστεί η λειτουργία της και τον χειμώνα, ενώ μου είπε ακόμα πως είναι βέβαιο ότι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα δουλέψουν τουλάχιστον δύο πλοία (ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ).
> 
> Για επιχορήγηση της γραμμής (κάτι που όπως γνωρίζουμε ζητούσαν οι πλοιοκτήτες) δεν υπάρχει καμμία περίπτωση αφού ο αντίλογος σε αυτό το αίτημα είναι ότι από την στιγμή που η Εύβοια έχει σταθερή σύνδεση (γέφυρα Χαλκίδας) με την ηπειρωτική χώρα, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κρατική επιχορήγηση καμμίας πορθμειακής γραμμής.
> 
> Το αντίτιμο για το "πέρασμα απέναντι" το βρήκα πολύ λογικό. Οκτώ (8) ευρώ για αυτοκίνητο και οδηγό, την στιγμή που το αντίστοιχο αντίτιμο στο (κατά πολύ περισσότερο σύντομο) πέρασμα Πέραμα - Παλούκια είναι 5,20 ευρώ. Ο χρόνος (καταπέλτη με καταπέλτη) του "ταξιδιού", σκάρτα είκοσι (20) λεπτά.
> 
> Παραθέτω και την πινακίδα - αφισέτα με τις προσφορές που ισχύουν στην γραμμή.
> 
> IMG_0006.jpg


Στα του πλοίου τώρα, διαβάζοντας τις ώρες δρομολογίων του (15 κυκλικά καθημερινά και 16 κυκλικά την Κυριακή από τις 14/9ου, ενώ το καλοκαίρι είχε 16 και 17 αντίστοιχα κυκλικά δρομολόγια), κατάλαβα αφενός ότι το καραβάκι και το πλήρωμα του δεν πήρανε κυριολεκτικά ανάσα όλο το καλοκαίρι, αφετέρου ότι πράγματι δούλεψε καλά. Επτά ημέρες την εβδομάδα, από τις επτά το πρωί μέχρι τις 10+ το βράδυ, κάθε "ακριβώς" από Ερέτρια και κάθε "και μισή" από Ωρωπό, χωρίς ούτε λεπτό ανάπαυλα στα δύο λιμάνια.

Σάββατο πρωί, και το γκαράζ του πλοίου ήταν γεμάτο κατά τα 3/4 (45 μετρημένα Ι.Χ.), ενώ μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό (και κακομαθημένος με τα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας που αν κατέβεις και ....πας κολυμπώντας θα φτάσεις πιό γρήγορα) χάρηκα επιτέλους ταξίδι αμφίπλωρου, με .....πολλά γκάζια !!!!!

Και μία φωτό του πλοίου ενώ καταπλέει στον Ωρωπό. Αν προσέξετε αριστερά, θα διακρίνετε απέναντι στην Ερέτρια το ΣΤΥΡΑ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ.

IMG_0031.jpg
_Ωρωπός - 19/09/2015_

----------


## basi

Το πλοίο πράγματι εξυπηρέτησε . Εγώ φέτος αν και πήγα πάνω από 10 φορές στην Εύβοια , το προτίμησα μόνο μία φορά που ήμουν στις και 15 στην διασταύρωση Εθνικής με Μαρκόπουλο . Ενώ έφτασα σε 10-12 λεπτά στον Ωρωπό , καθυστέρησα 5 λεπτά για να περάσω τα 500 μ των μαγαζιών , που με πλήρως άναρχο παρκάρισμα ταλαιπωρήθηκα για να φτάσω στο πλοίο πριν φύγει . Βέβαια επειδή είναι μόνο του , τελικά έφυγε και 37 και έφτασε και 55 . 

Θυμήθηκα τις καλές εποχές του Πρωτοπόρου που έκανε 15λεπτο ταξίδι και είχε ανά 15λεπτο δρομολόγιο .
Πάντως με 10 € το ζευγάρι πληρώνεις 5 € παραπάνω γιά ένα βενζινοκίνητο αυτοκίνητο και 8 € γιά ένα ντίζελ .

Ετσι επιμένω ότι η επιλογή του πλοίου δεν είναι τόσο το κόστος και ο χρόνος , αλλά να αποφύγεις το κομμάτι Χαλκίδα-Αλιβέρι που είναι δύσκολο , αργό και επικίνδυνο .

Ας το δούν αυτό οι πλοιοκτήτες . Ας κοιτάξουν μια φορά μπροστά . Οπως είχαν κοιτάξει αυτοί που άνοιξαν την γραμμή της Ερέτριας πριν 60 χρόνια .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος στις 13.45 κατέπλευσε στη Σαλαμίνα από την Ερέτρια. 
Δυστυχώς με τα τσίπουρα....μόνο αυτή τη φωτο.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-416-03-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος κάνοντας δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-417-05-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος κατά τις 10.00 π.μ έφυγε από τα Παλούκια (το AIS του ακόμη εκεί το δείχνει) και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την ετήσια συντήρηση του. 
Να και η απόδειξη, γιατί στο Nautilia.gr ........κατασκευάζουμε τις ειδήσεις.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-418-04-02-2016.jpg

----------


## GST

Μήπως θα κάνει το ίδιο με πέρσι; 
Οταν τελειώσει, θα πάει Ερέτρια για ξεκούραση όλο τον Μάρτιο και να αρχίσει Ωρωπό - Ερέτρια από 1/4/2016;

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το Αίολος φέτος θα πάει Αιδηψό, το ¶ννα Μαρία Ερέτρια και το Αίολος ΙΙ Σαλαμίνα. Αναμένουμε να δούμε αν θα βγουν ....σωστές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει "βγει έξω" στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για εργασίες συντήρησης. Να δούμε αν με το τέλος των εργασιών επιστρέψει στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας ή αναχωρήσει για τον Ευβοικό.

IMG_0184.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/02/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να δούμε αν με το τέλος των εργασιών επιστρέψει στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας ή αναχωρήσει για τον Ευβοικό.


Δεν έχει αναχωρήσει (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν) για τον Ευβοικό. Οι εργασίες συντήρησης του τελείωσαν και το πλοίο έχει επιστρέψει και δέσει στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν έχει αναχωρήσει (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν) για τον Ευβοικό. Οι εργασίες συντήρησης του τελείωσαν και το πλοίο έχει επιστρέψει και δέσει στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.


Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, η επιστροφή στα Παλούκια ήταν για λίγες μόνο ημέρες. Το αμφίπλωρο μόλις αναχώρησε από τα Παλούκια προφανώς για τον Ευβοικό. Μένει να μάθουμε το σε .....ποιόν Ευβοικό, στον βόρειο και την Αιδηψό (όπως είχε ακούσει ο Παντελής) ή στον ....νοτιοκεντρικό στην Ερέτρια ???

----------


## nautis

Βόρεια Εύβοια το παω το καραβι

----------


## andria salamis

Να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία,απο τον απόπλου του,αντάλλαξε και σφύριγμα,με το Δημητριος Σ.
η ενέδρα έφερε αποτέλεσμα. :Fat:  
DSC_0166.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως πάντα, σωστές οι πληροφορίες που μας είχε ματεφέρει πριν τρεις εβδομάδες ο Παντελής.




> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το Αίολος φέτος θα πάει Αιδηψό, το Άννα Μαρία Ερέτρια και το Αίολος ΙΙ Σαλαμίνα. Αναμένουμε να δούμε αν θα βγουν ....σωστές.


Το _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ_ πέρασε στα ανοιχτά της Ερέτριας και του Ωρωπού, και βρίσκεται ήδη στην Χαλκίδα περιμένοντας τα ....ρεύματα για να ανέβει στον βόρειο Ευβοικό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γύρω στις 02.00 την νύχτα κατέπλευσε και έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί στις 07.20 π.μ αραγμένο στην Αιδηψό. :Fat:  Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-420-27-02-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του Αρκίτσα - Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η αναχώρηση του από Αρκίτσα. Γιατί το Nautilia.gr έχει παντού φίλους. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-421-01-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶φιξη του όμορφου Αίολος χθες βράδυ στην Αιδηψό.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-425-24-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ήδη έχει αναχωρήσει για Αγιόκαμπο, ενώ το Αιδηψός έρχεται Αιδηψό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Αίολος εχθές κάνοντας δρομολόγιο Αγιόκαμπο - Γλύφα, φωτο από το φίλο μου Νίκο και τον ευχαριστώ.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-435-10-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος σε λίγη ώρα αναμένετε να ξεκινήσει από τον Αγιόκαμπο που είναι και να πάει Αιδηψό, που θα κάνει πλέον δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Αίολος φτάνοντας εχθές στον Αγιόκαμπο. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-437-11-08-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*IMG_0230.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ* στην πεντάμορφη Γλύφα, το απόγευμα της 11ης και το ξημέρωμα της 12ης Αυγούστου 2016 αντίστοιχα.

IMG_0356.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μετά από αρκετή ξεκούραση, το _ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ_ έφυγε σήμερα το μεσημέρι από την Αιδηψό και πήγε στον Αγιόκαμπο. Λογικά θα πρόκειται να αντικαταστήσει το _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ_ που η αλήθεια είναι ότι δούλεψε για μεγάλο διάστημα φέτος στην Γλύφα (συνεχόμενα από τα τέλη Ιουλίου).


Και πριν αλέκτωρ........... Πράγματι λοιπόν το _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ_ ολοκλήρωσε τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή της Γλύφας, και πριν λίγη ώρα έφτασε στην περιοχή της Γιάλτρας δίπλα στην Αιδηψό για την ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το Αίολος έφυγε από τον όρμο της Γιάλτρας που ήταν και πήγε στην Αιδηψό. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο λίγο μετά την άφιξη του στην Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-438-24-03-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αίολος έφυγε εχθές από την Αιδηψό και πήγε στον Αγιόκαμπο όπου άρχισε σήμερα τα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά από μία "γεμάτη" καλοκαιρινή περίοδο στην γραμμή της Γλύφας (συνεχόμενα από τον Μάιο), αντικαταστάθηκε από το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_ και απεσύρθη για ξεκούραση στον κόλπο του Πάντερμου στην βόρεια Εύβοια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί (αξημέρωτα) έφυγε από τον κόλπο του Πάντερμου και επανήλθε σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Γλύφας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αντικαταστάθηκε σήμερα το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ στην γραμμή της Γλύφας από το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ, αλλά προς το παρόν παραμένει δεμένο στην παραλία (γιατί λιμάνι δεν το λες) του Αγιόκαμπου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έφυγε από τον Αγιόκαμπο, και αυτήν την ώρα καταπλέει στον κόλπο των Γιάλτρων (δυτικά της Αιδηψού).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αρχές Δεκεμβρίου αναμένεται το πλοίο να επιστρέψει σε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι αύριο θα ξεκινήσει στη γραμμή τις Αιδηψού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος δεμένο σήμερα στην Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-440-30-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος έκανε σκάντζα με το Αιδηψός και τώρα κάνει δρομολόγια από Γλύφα - Αγιόκαμπο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος έκανε σκάντζα με το Αιδηψός και τώρα κάνει δρομολόγια από Αιδηψό - Αρκίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμβαίνει τώρα...
20:30 με 20:45 θα αναχωρήσει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ από το λιμάνι της Αρκιτσας για Αιδηψό, σύμφωνα με νεότερη διαταγή της Λιμενικης Αρχής, προκειμένου να παραλάβει όλους τους ταξιδιώτες που εγκλωβίστηκαν στην Εθνική Οδό.
Οι επιβάτες του ΚΤΕΛ Αθήνα - Ιστιαία απολαμβάνουν το καφεδάκι τους στο ζεστό σαλόνι του πλοίου, μετά την πολύωρη ταλαιπωρία τους...
Ευχαριστούμε για την άψογη ενημέρωση και τις καθοριστικές ενέργειες τους, την Περιφέρεια Στερεάς και τον αντιπεριφερειαρχη κ. Γιάννη Κοτζιά, τον Δήμο Ιστιαίας Αιδηψού και την Δήμαρχο κα. Λίνα Ευσταθίου, τις Λιμενικες Αρχές Αιδηψού και Αρκιτσας, τον καπετάνιο του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ κ. ¶ρη Γκαβανοζη και το ΚΤΕΛ Ευβοίας, τον συνάδελφο δημοσιογράφο κ. Γιώργο Κουτσελινη (Evia News) για την ανταπόκριση στην Χαλκίδα, αλλά περισσότερο τους επιβάτες του λεωφορείου που εγκλωβίστηκαν επί ώρες στην Εθνική Οδό ζητώντας την ενημέρωση και την παρέμβαση του Ιστιαία News.
Επέστρεψε στην Αρκιτσα το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ, μετά το τελευταίο ακτοπλοϊκό δρομολόγιο που πραγματοποιήθηκε με καθυστέρηση μιάμισης ώρας, προκειμένου να παραλάβει και τα τελευταία οχήματα που εγκλωβίστηκαν στην Εθνική Οδό...

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-441-22-12-2017.jpg
Τα αμφίπλωρα είναι παντούυυυυυυυυυυυ και πάντα εξυπηρετούν. :Courage:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος σήμερα στην Αιδηψό με τον καιρό......να βράζει.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-442-18-01-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι ότι Κυριακή προς Δευτέρα το πλοίο θα περάσει από την γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας και θα έρθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι ότι Κυριακή προς Δευτέρα το πλοίο θα περάσει από την γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας και θα έρθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του.


Αναχώρησε πράγματι πριν λίγη ώρα από την Αιδηψό και κατεβαίνει τον Ευβοικό, με προορισμό (όχι από το AIS) την Σαλαμίνα και το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## kalypso

Γύρω στις 11 παρά, πέρασε τον Πορθμό του Ευρίπου
https://youtu.be/N4_2gWrSp5Y

----------


## nikosinaosos

Πληροφοριες λενε την Τεταρτη θα γινει η καθελκυση και  θα να αναχωρηση για την Ευβοια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκλήρωσε τις εργασίες συντήρησης και δεξαμενισμού το πλοίο, και ήδη βρίσκεται εν πλω για την επιστροφή του στην Εύβοια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Xθες το βράδυ κατέπλευσε και έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος όταν έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-443-30-01-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος έφυγε εχθές από την Ερέτρια, πέρασε από την Χαλκίδα και ήδη βρίσκεται στην Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Αίολος έφυγε εχθές από την Ερέτρια, πέρασε από την Χαλκίδα και ήδη βρίσκεται στην Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Και από το μεσημέρι ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή σε αντικατάσταση του ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πορεία προς Αιδηψό με το υπέροχο πλοίο και πλήρωμα του Αίολος. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-444-03-04-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από σήμερα το μεσημέρι σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου. Και αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας τα τελευταία χρόνια, πιθανόν να μείνει εκεί συνέχεια για όλη την θερινή σεζόν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Λόγο ισχυρών ανέμων στην περιοχή το Αίολος έδεσε στις 21.00 στη Γλύφα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-445-05-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To υπέροχο Αίολος πλησιάζοντας στη Γλύφα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-446-08-05-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια, και μία φούλ θερινή σεζόν στην γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου, σήμερα το πρωί "απεσύρθη" στον κόλπο του Πάντερμου στην βόρεια Εύβοια, και αντικαταστάθηκε στην γραμμή από το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελευταία ημέρα για το Αιολος στη γραμμή.απο αύριο θα ξεκινηση τα δρομολόγια του το Αιδηψός.


Από χθες το βράδυ για ξεκούραση στην παραλία των Γιάλτρων δίπλα στην Αιδηψό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος εχθές έφυγε από τον κόλπο των Γιάλτρων και πήγε στον Αγιόκαμπο και ξεκίνησε εκεί τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος σταμάτησε εχθές από τη γραμμή Γλύφα - Αγιόκαμπος, πήγε στον κόλπο των Γιάλτρων και σήμερα ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Αιδηψό - Αρκίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επιστροφή του πλοίου από χθες το πρωί στην γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου όπου και (λογικά) θα "ξεκαλοκαιριάσει".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από την Δευτέρα 24 Ιουνίου σε ακινησία το πλοίο στην παραλία του Πάντερμου στην βόρεια Εύβοια.

----------

